# Ludwigia senegalensis



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.zimbabweflora.co.zw/speciesdata/species.php?species_id=142740

Does anyone else think this might be what I think it might be?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I have no clue...just a guess...repens?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No, but I want to see if anyone else is thinking the same thing before I say anything.


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Ludwigia sp. 'Guinea'?

It looks like the plant that EDGE posted in some other thread. But it's in the wrong country. Guinea isn't in Africa is it?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I think it might be a flowering hampster....but then again, I have been known to be wrong on occasions.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

omega said:


> Ludwigia sp. 'Guinea'?
> 
> It looks like the plant that EDGE posted in some other thread. But it's in the wrong country. Guinea isn't in Africa is it?


That's what I was thinking. Guinea is in western Africa. You may be thinking of New Guinea.

http://travel.yahoo.com/p-travelguide-577448-map_of_africa-i

Zimbabwe is at the southern end of the range of _Ludwigia senegalensis_.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I do find the species represented at this site:
http://ravenel.si.edu/botany/Onagraceae/

It may be real.


----------

